# Spin off: Family of Origin and disturbing food choices



## Red (Feb 6, 2002)

As a kid I loved ginger ale and milk. Pickled Beet sandwiches. Sugar on iceberg lettuce. Oh, yeah, those weren't MY ideas, they were things my mother ate!

Some others? Butter and sugar on white bread, cold spagetti sandwiches (spagetti and white bread), something she called Welsh rabbit, but it was melted Velveeta on toast, Spam (and that's wierder than anything!), toast with warm milk poured over it, called....milk toast.









Strange dinners? How about white rice and the tiniest cocktail shrimp you can imagine served on saltines! Think powder dry.







: I pucker just thinking about it!

Course, we also had regular stuff~kielbasa and saurkraut, creamed chipped beef on toast, Finnan Haddie (heavily salted haddock in a cream sauce over....I don't remember. Potatoes? Toast?).







Mmmm, or 'scrambled hamburg'~Burger, with some green pepper and onion mixed in.

There were roasts and chops and things like that. Ham and turkey.

Isit any wonder I love to cook and rarely eat the things I grew up eating? My kids have NO idea how lucky they are.

What did YOU eat?


----------



## mahdokht (Dec 2, 2002)

@ "welsh rabbit" its a common mistake, but welsh rarebit sure as heck ain't velveeta on cheese.

Now on to my family's embarassing eats:

1) Pickled pigs feet
2) Spam
3) Vienna sausages
4) Hog head cheese
(any wonder I converted to a religion that forbids pork!)

stuff i still love

Coke and Milk
rootbeer and milk
mayo on my ramen noodles


----------



## Pynki (Aug 19, 2002)

cottage cheese mixed with apple sauce. SOOOOO yummy..


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

my grandmother always ate raw, never-cooked, cold hotdogs.

It is so slimy and nasty. I can't even look at a hotdog.


----------



## supercrunch (Jul 9, 2004)

my mom's fave growing up was potato chip and ketchup sandwiches

I haven't been brave enough to try that one


----------



## Red (Feb 6, 2002)

mahdokht, want the recipe?








Actually, there are two schools of thought. (According to the Joy of Cooking) ONe is that it's Rabbbit, because the Welsh were unable to get much meat and were faking it, and the other is rarebit. Either is considered correct.

I had to tell ause I always wondered WHY it would be called "rabbit" if it was cheese.


----------



## Doodlebugsmom (Aug 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Red*
As a kid I loved ginger ale and milk. Pickled Beet sandwiches. Sugar on iceberg lettuce. Oh, yeah, those weren't MY ideas, they were things my mother ate!

Some others? Butter and sugar on white bread, cold spagetti sandwiches (spagetti and white bread), something she called Welsh rabbit, but it was melted Velveeta on toast, Spam (and that's wierder than anything!), toast with warm milk poured over it, called....milk toast.









Strange dinners? How about white rice and the tiniest cocktail shrimp you can imagine served on saltines! Think powder dry.







: I pucker just thinking about it!


That's some weird stuff! My grandparents ate milk toast, but it was made like french toast without the eggs. Dip bread in milk and fry on a griddle. I also had a babysitter who would occasionally feed us toast with butter and sugar. That's not too weird, just like cinnamon toast sans cinnamon!









The weirdest thing I ate growing up was bologna and ketchup sandwiches. I used to take a swig of soy sauce or Worchestershire sauce on occasion. That is so weird, I can't believe I'm admitting it!


----------



## mama_b (Dec 14, 2004)

The only disturbing thing I can think of is something my mom called "super supper". It was a casserole made with: mashed potatoes mixed with sour cream, ground beef, and corn all mixed together and baked. uke


----------



## mahdokht (Dec 2, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Red*
mahdokht, want the recipe?








Actually, there are two schools of thought. (According to the Joy of Cooking) ONe is that it's Rabbbit, because the Welsh were unable to get much meat and were faking it, and the other is rarebit. Either is considered correct.

I had to tell ause I always wondered WHY it would be called "rabbit" if it was cheese.

well i'll be a monkey's uncle! I didn't know that. thanks for relieving me of my ignorance. now i'll intentionally say welsh rabbit in front of my snoody foodie friends and then i can whip out that lil factoid on them when they turn up their noses.


----------



## Doodlebugsmom (Aug 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mahdokht*

stuff i still love

Coke and Milk
rootbeer and milk

Mmmm. Now that sounds pretty dang good! Like a Coke or Rootbeer float after you eat all of the ice cream!


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Chip butties. White bread, butter, french fries.
Crisp sandwiches. White bread, butter, potato chips.
Pickled onion sandwiches. White bread, butter pickled onions.
Black pudding. Made with pigs blood
White pudding. Same as black. Maybe the pigs were anemic.


----------



## Red (Feb 6, 2002)

Irishmommy, our mothers might have been related! Yum, huh?

mahdokht, ok, looking up exact quote, so you'll sound even smarter! Oh-h, NOT in Joy! Shoot, I know I read about the Welsh not being allowed to hunt on their lords land, they were called poachers and how they were hungry and called it "rabbit". But where? Heck it's one of my favorite food facts!









When I find it I'll post the source!

Mama_b, you got sour cream?!

Oooh, anyone had a fried bologna sandwich?


----------



## amybw (Jul 12, 2004)

We used to eat bread and butter with sugar as kids. My mom called it poor man's little debbies. Now I call it stupid









We were poor growing up so my mom made some miracles.







She would brown ground beef and make a gravy with it. We would eat it over bread and with mashed potatoes and green beans. I actually liked it!








Sometmes she would brown ground beef and mix it with scrambled eggs.

My grandma used to eat everything gross. What she called liverwurst ( braunschweiner sp?) and pickle loaf. eww...

My sister used to eat mayo sandwiches. EWWW!!

Some of the things you all have mentioned sound good to me!







Like the mashed potato thing. Of course being prego i eat weird stuff sometimes anyway!









Amy


----------



## allgirls (Apr 16, 2004)

Some of what Irishmommy ate...yummy chip butties.

brown sugar sandwiches
molasses sandwiches
fried bologna sandwiches with ketchup...I am vegetarian and these still sound good to me.

mustard and sugar sandwiches...looks like anything between two slices of bread


----------



## stacyg (Oct 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Red*
Oooh, anyone had a fried bologna sandwich?


On white bread with mayo! Also had fried hotdogs split with mayo on white bread. My papaw used to fix me that one.


----------



## UmmBnB (Mar 28, 2005)

Cottage Cheese sandwiches...I still eat those. The bread has to be super fresh so you can press the two slices together to seal the cheese in.









I lived in Australia in high school as an exchange student. Our most common afterschool snack was toast with jam and then smothered with cream. It was awesome!

My mom was a home economics teacher, straight outta the 50's. Seriously, she graduated from college in '54 or '55 so you can imagine! Lots of pretty jello molds and elegant casseroles.


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

my mother talks about eating lettuce and banana sandwiches..

my dh thinks carrot raisin salad is weird, but I love it!

When I was preggo with #2?? I ate blackberry pie with salsa..


----------



## mahdokht (Dec 2, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Red*

Oooh, anyone had a fried bologna sandwich?

oh those are sooooo good, on totally nutrition free Wonder bread. i still crave them sometimes. heck i still eat them when i can find good halal beef bologna.


----------



## PrettyBird (Jun 19, 2005)

My personal favorite (okay it was when I was 2-4): Cheese and ketchup sandwiches on frozen white bread. I would make these myself and I guess didn't want to bother anyone to heat the bread up for me. My parents said I would sometimes eat 2-3 a day. Gross.


----------



## teacup (Nov 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grace474*
my mom's fave growing up was potato chip and ketchup sandwiches

She needs to try ketchup chips. I've never seen them in the States, but I know Canucks have access to them.

I too like Pepsi and milk. I swear I tried it before I saw Laverne do it.

Hey, Worcestershire swigger: I used to eat Italian dressing from a bowl. Once I drank the remaining pickle juice. (Oof.)

The grossest: My Dad eats peanut butter and mayonnaise sandwiches. (And the dude is still skinny.)


----------



## Hera (Feb 4, 2002)

My mom made this stuff called "bread, egg, and cheese." She'd cut the crusts off of a whole bunch of white bread, slather it with mustard, layer it with cheese, pour an egg and milk custard over, and bake it. Bleargh. She also liked a piece of bread spread with mayo, then cheese, then ketchup and toasted under the broiler.

Actually my mom is a good cook, these are weird holdovers from her childhood, I think.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Doodlebugsmom*
The weirdest thing I ate growing up was bologna and ketchup sandwiches.

What's so weird about that?

Darn it, I don't have any bologna in the house and now I'm craving some!

Hmm... I guess I could have some toast with butter and sugar instead.


----------



## Red (Feb 6, 2002)

OMG, this is memory lane! Wait til I call my mother!

MUSTARD sandwiches, not mayo. And a sandwich with something called 'sandwich spread' that looked like tartar sauce but wasn't.

I know, cause I once tried to make my own 'sandwich spread' by mixing mayo and relish and sent my X off to work with it. Ewww!

Pickle and Pimento loaf?! I couldn't eat liverwurst but I ate a bunch of other mystery deli meats.

Molasses sandwiches! I'd forgotten those! And molasses and milk! Anyone know about the Great Molasses Flood? No kidding. A huge tank burst near Boston and flooded a huge area, drowning people!

Ever boil a banana till it's totally black on the outside, then maash it with butter and salt? Serve it on toast, buttered toast, of course. I have to say, with the salt, it's absolutely incredible!

Cream cheese and chopped green olive with pimento sandwiches?

Fresh veggies? Huh? I never SAW a fresh pea or green bean. I had no idea what brown rice or whole wheat bread were, though we ate lots of rye and pumpernickel. I never had asparagus until I was over 30!

And you could bake your own bread? ReallY? All 'home made' cakes didn't come frm a box?

oh, I'm getting hungry!


----------



## dove (Jun 13, 2005)

Red - I'm pretty sure we have the same mother. Right down to the finn and haddie (sp?) and the mustard sandwiches! (did your mom "get creative" sometimes and put potato chips on the sandwich? If so then I know it's true - we were separated at birth!!!) Thanks for the laugh...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama_b*
The only disturbing thing I can think of is something my mom called "super supper". It was a casserole made with: mashed potatoes mixed with sour cream, ground beef, and corn all mixed together and baked. uke
















omg, this made me laugh so hard that i pee-peed my new pj bottoms!














it reminds me of a dog food commercial!!!







:


----------



## FancyD (Apr 22, 2005)

White toast w/ butter and white sugar for breakfast.
Potato chip sandwiches, but only w/Tayto Cheese and Onion crisps my mom would have sent over from Ireland.
Ham & Pea soup, which would boil for days and then split peas added in on the last day. I never ate it.
My dad loves pickled onion sandwiches, but add some HP sauce and Velveeta and he's happier than a pig in sh*t.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FancyD*
My dad loves pickled onion sandwiches, but add some HP sauce and Velveeta and he's happier than a pig in sh*t.

HP sauce?







I didn't know Harry Potter had his own brand of sauce out!


----------



## M&Mmommy (Jan 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UmmBnB*
Lots of pretty jello molds and elegant casseroles.

Elegant. Casseroles. My aunt could make a casserole out of ANYTHING. Open fridge, toss leftovers into casserole dish, sprinkle with crumbled crackers and cheese, bake at 350 for 30 minutes. Voila. Never called them elegant though









My grandma made us:

-Peanut butter, butter, and honey mixed in a bowl. Eat with a spoon.
-Milk toast as described earlier (the toast with milk poured over it kind)
-Creamed egg sandwiches. This was still-hot boiled eggs chopped with mayo and pickle relish spread on warm toast.

Memories...


----------



## FancyD (Apr 22, 2005)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HP_Sauce

It's like A1 sauce, I guess. I've never tasted it.


----------



## JaysMama (May 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pynki*
cottage cheese mixed with apple sauce. SOOOOO yummy..

Mmmmm scrumptious!! I thought my family was the only one who did that!


----------



## mamajessica (Sep 15, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Red*

Ever boil a banana till it's totally black on the outside, then maash it with butter and salt? Serve it on toast, buttered toast, of course. I have to say, with the salt, it's absolutely incredible!

oh, I'm getting hungry!

THis sounds Yummy







:


----------



## Attila the Honey (Mar 15, 2003)

PB and American Cheese sandwiches

Cheese on bread put under the broiler until the cheese puffed up, and then served with gravy

Definitely cottage cheese and applesauce, I still love that.

We always ate fried bologna and egg sandwiches but not with mayo, strawberry jam! Try it, it's really good.


----------



## PumpkinSeeds (Dec 19, 2001)

cottage cheese with tabasco sauce

we used to suck lemons with salt/cayenne pepper all day


----------



## kamilla626 (Mar 18, 2004)

My mom is the jello salad queen. She felt that if a jello mold had enough other stuff in it, it was no longer a dessert, it was a side dish. My BIL teases my mom about her green jello salad, which has cottage cheese, walnuts, pineapple and some other mystery things in it. But we all love it!

She did the raisin and carrot salad too! We also love fried bologna.

The best thing she'd make for us was fried dough for breakfast.


----------



## skj474 (Jul 19, 2002)

when we were out of cereal I would eat crushed up saltines, some sugar and milk, tasted just like cereal









Jelly on grilled cheese sandwiches, actually inbetween

any kind of creamy salad dressing on top of rice, any kind of rice

also did the fried bologna but bot on a sandwich, just as is with some ketchup

I am sure there were more......


----------



## Unreal (Dec 15, 2002)

okay

I admit it I grew up on fried spam sandwiches

(Maybe that is why I'm vegetarian now?







)

and fried bologna (gotta cut a slice in it so it doesn't all puff up)

Dh says I'm gross because I used to eat cream cheese and jelly sandwiches

My parents







liverwurst. I could never go near it.

I guess some people would consider stuffed squid gross, but it is a holiday favorite in our families (it is stuffed with breadcrumbs, seasonings, italian cheese, and extra squid and then tossed in a pot of sauce to cook...)

We call miracle dinners perfume--since when i was a kid, I would be mixing everything under the sun together and my mom would ask what I was making and I would say perfume.

Some of the best dinners we have are perfume
which stinks cause I never remember what I put in


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

creamed (canned) peas on toast


----------



## Robin926 (Jun 25, 2005)

I used to eat a lot of friend bologna sandwiches (occasionally still do







: ) with American cheese on one side and jelly on the other. DH can't stand it.

I put ketchup on my scrambled eggs.

Has anyone had a pear salad? You take a (canned) pear half, put mayo in the hole, top it with shredded cheddar, and put a maraschino (sp?) cherry on top. It's actually good









(I so totally want some fried bologna now too!)


----------



## fanniefarkle (Oct 20, 2005)

Some things I ate as a child:

mayo on saltine crackers
fried spam sandwiches and deviled ham sandwiches (both w/ lots of mayo)
chicken from a can, creamed, over toast
fried pb&j sandwiches (w/ loads of butter)
buttered toast w/ sugar
and my favorite dessert--biscuits w/ butter and corn syrup

(and yes, until I started weight watchers last week, I was known to eat any of these things every now and again (except for the mayo on crackers))


----------



## JoshuasMommy (Feb 19, 2004)

uke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama_b*
The only disturbing thing I can think of is something my mom called "super supper". It was a casserole made with: mashed potatoes mixed with sour cream, ground beef, and corn all mixed together and baked. uke

That's almost Shepards Pie and I love Shepards Pie!

My mom use to make us cooked white rice smoothered in pancake syrup. Gross! Back them I liked it. But who am I to say I ate dog food until I was 10. You know on dares to gross out my friends. My step dad still make toasted peanutbutter, onion and lunchmeat(whatever was in the fridge) sandwiches. When I say onion I mean he will slice about a 1/2 inch slab of onion. The worst part is all his siblings eat this still and my baby bro. I want to puke just typing this. Seriously! uke


----------



## lena1984 (May 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mahdokht*







@ "welsh rabbit" its a common mistake, but welsh rarebit sure as heck ain't velveeta on cheese.

Now on to my family's embarassing eats:

1) Pickled pigs feet
2) Spam
3) Vienna sausages
4) Hog head cheese
(any wonder I converted to a religion that forbids pork!)

stuff i still love

Coke and Milk
rootbeer and milk
mayo on my ramen noodles

i would of converted too


----------



## tboroson (Nov 19, 2002)

My grandmother convinced me to eat scrambled eggs by spiking them with grape jelly. Made 'em turn bright green.

My Dad eats liverwurst. And scrapple. Now, I have a good percentage of Pennsylvania Dutch in my heritage (and all from my mother's side, none at all on my Dad's side ironically,) and I won't come within 10 feet of scrapple voluntarily. That stuff smells *nasty*. And this from a girl who takes her cod liver oil straight off a spoon.

My aunt's trifle. How many pseudo foods can you ladle into one large glass bowl and still get people to ooh and ahh over how "pretty" it is? Did any single ingredient in there actually qualify as food? Cool whip, store-bought ladyfingers, jello, canned fruit salad in that nasty syrup...


----------



## jannan (Oct 30, 2002)

my father used to eat raw hamburger meat.


----------



## jannan (Oct 30, 2002)

i love cream cheese and jam sandwiches


----------



## shalena (May 31, 2004)

jannan - the raw hamburger thing would have made me loose my lunch if I had any in me! Gross!

I've always loved Peanut Butter and Dill Pickle sandwiches. They are my absolute favorite - I've even started feeding them to DH.


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Past_VNE*
my grandmother always ate raw, never-cooked, cold hotdogs.

It is so slimy and nasty. I can't even look at a hotdog.


My grandparents and mom do this also......but they are already cooked. They are cooked meat product like bologna. I cannot stand hotdogs because of my grandparnets inablity to plain ahead or ever use a crockpot.

________

My mom cooked everything with cream of mushroom soup. Most her food had the recipie right on the package.


----------



## jayayenay (Sep 28, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Red*
Butter and sugar on white bread

Ahh, yes, "sugar bread." I'd get that as a snack if I mentioned I was hungry before bed. Soon I began making it myself. Oh, but it was margarine, not butter.

Another good one was "cheesy chicken" - white rice, chicken breasts & velveeta in a casserole. There was probably milk or a can of cream of chicken soup in there because the sauce was runny. I loved cheesy chicken and asked for it often. uke

My dad used to ask me to make him a sandwich. When I asked what he wanted, I was told to "surprise him." Once I got the idea to make a mondo mega sandwich with all kinds of sandwich fixin's - pb, jelly, mayo, cheese, mustard, lettuce, tomato, pickles...whatever was in the fridge that could be considered something you might put on a sandwich. He always claimed he liked them & actually asked for the surprise me sandwiches again over the years. I never understood that but had the best time making them!


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

My nana used to make us scrambled eggs covered in ketchup, I never really liked them.

My babysitter used to make us Kraft mac n cheese with water instead of milk, ewwwwwwwww.

My sister used to eat dry ramen noodles in a bag with the powder flavor sauce mixed in. She would eat this a few times a week, and still likes it









I am an admitted pickle juice drinker. I LOVE dill pickles, I once ate 9 in one day, and then drank the whole jar of juice they were floating in







: Yeah, my stomach was upset after that day!


----------



## allgirls (Apr 16, 2004)

omg...fried dough(called toutons)...I forgot about that. In Newfoundland they are fried in pork fat cubes(scruncheons) and are sooooo yummy though I now consider them a "heart attack on a plate" We used to melt molasses and butter to pour over them(called that coaty) but so yummy.

We also used to fry left over dumplings, slice them the next day, pan fry in butter and use the molasses coaty over them again.

Our only vegetables were potatoes, carrots, turnip and canned green peas. We also used to buy large cans of corn on the cob...4 cobs in a can...we thought they were yummy.

I never tried asparagus until last year and it's my favourite vegetable. I am nearly 40


----------



## Attila the Honey (Mar 15, 2003)

I have been a vegetarian for 17 years, but there are 3 things I would seriously be tempted to eat if offered -

1. Liverwurst with good mustard and onions on good rye bread

and

2. Sauerbraten with all the fixin's. I believe my oma's sauerbraten was rabbit or venison.

3. Homemade liver dumplings

My oma also made steak tartare, which was basically high quality raw ground beef served with raw egg on top, horseradish and some other condiments.


----------



## shalena (May 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allgirls*
omg...fried dough(called toutons)...I forgot about that. In Newfoundland they are fried in pork fat cubes(scruncheons) and are sooooo yummy though I now consider them a "heart attack on a plate" We used to melt molasses and butter to pour over them(called that coaty) but so yummy.


Mmm I love that pork fat! And Salt Beef! I miss Newfoundland sometimes.


----------



## allgirls (Apr 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shalena*
Mmm I love that pork fat! And Salt Beef! I miss Newfoundland sometimes.










Are you from there originally or did you live there for a while?


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

My grandfather made fried Liverwurst every Sunday for breakfast along with grits and scrabbled eggs. I loved it then.
Sugar toast is good. I have actually let my kids eat it on rare occassion, we use whole wheat bread, earth balance spread and turbanado sugar though (see so much healthier,







)
We also sometimes make vegetarian fired bolgna sandwiches, YUM!


----------



## Red (Feb 6, 2002)

Wow, I almost feel I grew up in a normal house!

Dove, we never had potaot chips or store bought junk till I was a teen. Then if it came in a box and you could mix it with water, it was good. Sorry, you can only be my long-lost sis if you were born after me. (you probably were!)

Unreal, I ate cream sheese and jelly sandwiches every day for a year when I was in 2nd grade. No6thing strange about that, is there?









And I thought you were suposed to eat scrambled eggs with ketchup. I hate scramblers, but that's how my kids eat them.


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

slop- take 1 box of mac & cheese, make according to directions. stir in 1lb browned ground beef & 1 jar ragu. bake for 30 min. I swear, this was a staple!

cheeseburger pie- 1lb browned ground beef (see a pattern?), a can of campbells cheddar cheese soup mixed in. pour into frozen pie crust. top with mashed potato "frosting" & bake.

can't make this stuff up!

i was a fan of mayo sandwiches.

dad was big on saltines with cheddarwurst sausages!

brother- buttered saltines that he would put more salt on & then lick them. gag!!!


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

my dh likes spaghettios with saltines


----------



## CookieMonsterMommy (Oct 15, 2002)

Red, are you some kind of Eastern European? Sounds like what I used to eat...(well, except that rabbit thing...never heard of that!)--especially the sh-t on a shingle...









My father made these AMAZING eggs when I was little--hmmm....maybe I'll ask him to make it tomorrow--they were soft boiled, mixed with salt, pepper, and chunks of white bread, and mixed it all up till it was a bowl of mush. Mmmmmm. He called them eggs Vecchio, after his grandmother.

My gramma would make leg of lamb, boiled in a pot with onions and garlic, with butter melted on it (after it was cut).

But those two are from my Italian side.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Aug 17, 2004)

All I can remember is my dad putting hug amounts of butter on his glazed donuts.

My mom ate bowls of noodles covered in ketchup.

Ick


----------



## Red (Feb 6, 2002)

Yeah, I'm SOME kind of eastern european...I'm Scottish, Irish, English (apparently the fact that these nations were at war never stopped my ancestors), French, German. My dad had a lot of influence over some of those meals. He was German/Irish. His time in the service caused the sh*t on a shingle, among other things.

Ok, soft boiled egg, a bit of butter(margarine, we never had butter), salt, pepper, and white bread ripped up and mixed together. NOT Italian. My Grandmother, Irish/English, made it for me every morning! YUM!


----------



## seren (Jul 11, 2003)

I still love butter on saltines.

My sister used to eat jam and mayo sandwiches.

Dd1 loves pb and lunch meat sandwiches.


----------



## klondikesky (May 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robin926*
Has anyone had a pear salad? You take a (canned) pear half, put mayo in the hole, top it with shredded cheddar, and put a maraschino (sp?) cherry on top. It's actually good










Yup. But without the canned cherry, dern it.

We also had the peanut butter and honey one.









Others-
Chicken-fried (sandhill) crane. very good. (brother is hunter)

Quail's eggs, boiled and dyed for Easter. (had covey camp at the time)

"sweet milk" - whole milk with Southern cornbread crumbled in it. love it!

peanut butter and banana sandwiches. yum!

mashed potatoes with ketchup... ewwww....

'coke salad' - weird maroon jello mold with coca-cola, pecans, canned cherries, and ??? that my grandma makes. Ick. Her custard chocolate pies, though... ok, I'm homesick.


----------



## Christine&men (Jun 4, 2005)

rye bread with butter and sliced banana!


----------



## Mama2Bug (Feb 18, 2005)

We regularly ate:

Honey and peanut butter sandwiches
Banana and peanut butter sandwiches
"Fluffer Nutters"- peanut butter and marshmallow fluff on white bread sandwiches
Shredded carrot in an orange-flavored, molded jello
Chocolate ice cream with crumbled pretzels
Mashed potatoes and applesauce
Mashed potatoes and saurkraut
Fried scrapple with maple syrup
"Swiss Sausage"- a boiled hot dog wrapped with a piece of swiss cheese


----------



## dove (Jun 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Red*
Dove, we never had potaot chips or store bought junk till I was a teen. Then if it came in a box and you could mix it with water, it was good. Sorry, you can only be my long-lost sis if you were born after me. (you probably were!)

oh, man - I feel sorry for you - you've never really _had_a mustard sandwich until you've had it with Charles Chips brand potato chips on it!!!









Well, I'm getting weirded out - your last post got me to thinkin that we should get some genetic testing done, haha! SOS - yeah - love that stuff. My dad was in the Korean war and he said that was practically all they ate. Don't know why he was so fond of it!
And the soft boiled egg? Over broken up bread? That was every morning of my freakin' life!!!









Seems like there may be a lot of people posting who grew up in the Pennsylvania/Ohio area? I don't know anyone else who eats this stuff!!! (pass the scrapple, please...)

at least my mom never made boiled cow's tongue sandwiches!!! Her dad used to make them for her to take for lunch at school. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....








couldn't you just see that clearing out the lunchroom ???
ick.


----------



## bluey (Apr 28, 2004)

We had "Special Dinner" You're already hungry right? It's a log of bologna, cut into bite size chunks, along with cut up potatoes and carrots, floating in a stew of tomato soup. Campbells tomato soup to be exact. My mom is a really good cook, I swear! My dad had this growing up from one of his friends mom and I guess he really liked it.









We regularly had fried oatmeal with syrup. Also what was known as Graveyard stew in our house (warm milk and toast! more popular it seems than I thought) Other than that, everything else mentioned sounds alright, I've eaten most of it. Well, not scrapple. I looked that one up. I pass.


----------



## weliveintheforest (Sep 3, 2005)

My dad used to make us cheese and onion sandwiches, and my grandma made green jello salad all the time.
And yeah, ketchup on scrambled eggs!


----------



## shalena (May 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allgirls*
Are you from there originally or did you live there for a while?


My mom lived there for a while and I would go visit her. Its beautiful and everyone is so nice.


----------



## Throkmorton (Jun 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Red*
Cream cheese and chopped green olive with pimento sandwiches?

Add a little turkey to that, and you have found my guilty pleasure.

A few I haven't seen mentioned here:
-Sugar and white vinegar on leaf lettuce
-salted apples (just like sprinking salt on a tomato before you eat it)
-The afore-mentioned green jello salad, but with cocktail onions, pineapple and cottage cheese in it :yuck
-cream cheese and jalepeno jam sandwiches
-fresh rhubarb with a little sugar sprinkled on top
-lemons. Just eat 'em like oranges
-roof tiles. No no idea where the name is from. it's just brown sugar anbd peanut butter on saltines
-home made sauerkraut, often fried with spatzle-style potato dumpling thingys and lots of butter. Making sauerkraut is 10 kinds of stink.
-watermelon salad. Watermelon, carrots, cucumbers and whatever else we find in the garden and drizzled with a highly salted vinaigrette.
-pig's weed, beet tops, nasturtiums and various other green things from the garden, sprinkled with vinegar.

I know we eat a lot of other weird things too. Oddly, of all these things, the only one I now refuse to eat is the jello salad.

Wait, i lied. i also won't eat sauerbrauten or bacon fat on toast. The sauerbrauten does smell good, though. Sometimes I steal a potato dumpling out of it.


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

Things I grew up eating and still eat:

Cold "uncooked" hotdogs
Ketchup on scrambled eggs (I can't eat them any other way)
Ketchup on French Toast
Ketchup on mac 'n cheese (I really don't eat much ketchup I promise!)
Bologna in vinegar (yum yum yum)
Salt on cantaloupe
Leftover ground beef served cold on a sandwhich.

Things I grew up eating and can't handle now:

Curried eggs
Rice cooked with turmeric and raisins (it's bright yellow)


----------



## Starr (Mar 16, 2005)

Whenever we would go on a car ride when I was little my mom would take along a pck of hotdogs the really cheap kind and if we said we were hungry she wanted us to eat one raw, she loves them that way.

On Sunday mornings my dad would make breakfast. He would start by taking a skillet and frying a pound of the fattiest bacon ever. Then he would leave all the grease in the pan, a good inch or so and crack eggs in the grease. And when they were just about done instead of flipping them he would take a spoon and pour the grease over the eggs.

My dad's mom always kept a coffee mug on her stove that was filled with white lard bacon fat or fat from frying hamburger. Then when she was making supper she would take a spoon and slather some in a pan. The bottom grease in the can must have been at least a year old.

When my mom made rice for supper she would pour over it cold milk and sprinkle cinnamon on top.

My after school snack was white wonder bread with butter and sugar and folded in half.

Occasionaly I would eat white bread smothered in grape jelly and top it off with a piece of cheese.

I swear for a month in the summer when tomatoes were in season my mom would eat for supper every night sliced tomatoes and cottage cheese.

When my mom made sweet corn she would boil it and then lay it in a cake pan and every few cobs she would stick in a whole stick of butter. The butter would be dripping off the corn as you ate it.

Fried spam sandwiches.

Kraft Mac and Cheese with hotdogs cut up in it.

Take a piece of white bread spread on some tuna and top with cheese and melt in oven.

Tuna Hotdish.

Pot Pies, I always ate the turkey ones.

I once in one day ate an entire box of Little Debbi Oatmeal Cream Cookies. I was running to the bathroom all night.

If I had a queasy stomach my dad would mix up mayo, tobasco sauce, soy sauce, and whatever else he could find and make me drink it so that I could throw up. How thoughtful.

Ground spam and mayo to make a spam spread to put on buns, my grandma's favorite.

Cottage cheese and chunks of pinapple.


----------



## Pynki (Aug 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JaysMama*
Mmmmm scrumptious!! I thought my family was the only one who did that!

We COULD be related. My dad's family is in SE Iowa. Any Edwards' running around your family tree, or Eubanks'?


----------



## meowee (Jul 8, 2004)

The most disgusting thing I remember is Argentine matambre-- basically a thin piece of beef rolled around olives, parsley, carrots, spinach, LOTS of pepper, garlic, vinegar... all tied up together and roasted. Then it is sliced like a meatloaf. Yuck, yuck, yuck.


----------



## Pynki (Aug 19, 2002)

I dunno... sounds kinda good to me... of course, I'm pg... LOTS of things sound good to me that shouldn't


----------



## Jenifer76 (Apr 20, 2005)

Fried bologna sandwiches
French fries on any sandwich
Ketchup and macaroni noodles
Spam
Milk and bbq chips

I also always mixed my meat, veggie and mashed potatoes. I pretended it was pizza.


----------



## Danae (Jan 18, 2005)

My YiaYia used to make broiled cottage cheese for breakfast. You take a piece of bread put cottage cheese on it and sprinkle with cinnamon. Put in broiler for 2-3 minutes (until it is warm and has a skin on it).

Um, rice & milk. Milk toast when I was sick. And my personal favorite..peanut butter, hershey's sauce and mustard sandwiches...Mmmmmmmm

Oh yeah, fried bologna & ketchup on white bread. Spam & BBQ sauce (make holes in tin and pour in BBQ sauce then bake)

Almost forgot...tomato sandwiches! Yummy yummy yummy. Just thick slice of 'maters on bread with a thick layer of real butter!!!


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluey*
We regularly had fried oatmeal with syrup. Also what was known as Graveyard stew in our house (warm milk and toast! more popular it seems than I thought) Other than that, everything else mentioned sounds alright, I've eaten most of it. Well, not scrapple. I looked that one up. I pass.

Can you explain the fried oatmeal please?

How about a jam sandwich (white bread, natch), dipped in pancake batter and deep fried?

Rice pudding with jam and milk.


----------



## Owen'nZoe (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm kind of surprised that cream of mushroom soup didn't come up more often as I read these.









We had liverwurst a lot, but I really liked it, so that doesn't count.









Sweet and Sour Beef tounge (with raisins uke) was definitely my least fave. Blood Sausage (which I somehow avoided ever trying) and Pickled Herring were also on that list.

Also, do Dunkin Doughnuts as a breakfast food count? Cause we got 2 dozen (for a family of 6) every Sunday morning when I was a kid.


----------



## michelle1k (Jul 7, 2002)

Back where I'm from these were favorites:

Anchovy paste with mashed avocado on toast or crackers

and

a fried egg, ketchup, apricot jelly, mustard and mayo sandwich.


----------



## Mickiswing (Apr 10, 2005)

we used to get up early on Saturdays to watch cartoons and would help ourselves to raw hotdogs or a couple pieces of bologna. gross.

Here's just a couple I can remmber:
-ketchup on mac 'n cheese (with hotdogs sometimes)
-ketchup on scrambled eggs
-peanut butter and mayo sandwiches
-peanut butter and pickle - I still want these once in a while
-salt 'n vinegar chips on tunafish sandwiches. or forget the bread, just dip the chips in the tuna
-ketchup or dill pickle chips. Drool . . .
-leftover white rice, nuked with margarine and brown sugar
-mac 'n cheese with a can of tuna and cream of mushroom soup mixed in
-oh! one of my favs. toast with peanut butter, sliced bananas and raisins topped with cinnamon and sugar

hm, what else? I'm sure there was more. My brothers used to eat cheese and jam sandwiches. MIL made me eat spam and mac 'n cheese a couple times. I'm trying hard to get over my evil ways, but there are times I still crave a big ol' hotdog with ketchup and relish.


----------



## bluey (Apr 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Irishmommy*
Can you explain the fried oatmeal please?

.

Mom would make a large pot of oatmeal for breakfast one day and the next day fry the leftovers. Kind of like oatmeal pancakes I guess. Making myself hungry....


----------



## Kaitnbugsmom (Dec 4, 2003)

Quote:

She needs to try ketchup chips. I've never seen them in the States, but I know Canucks have access to them.
when I was growing up, we could get them from the PX on base. Ruffles brand even. Yummy. Especially with a pepsi chaser...

My own evils:

Pretzels an mayonaise on wheat bread {not real wheat of course, store brand wheat flour bread} & pepsi

The above mentioned heinz 57 chips & pepsi {yes, everything in my early life was chased by Pepsi}

and the all-time most bad-for-me food, vanilla ice cream with chocolate sauce covered in microwave popcorn... it was a favorite amongst me and my friends when we were in high school...


----------



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

on sunday nights when "the wonderful world of disney" came on NBC my mama would let me eat cold white rice from lunch with milk and sugar in a bowl like cold cereal. that still sounds appealing to me, but i haven't had it in 30 yrs.

i also had bread and butter and bread and butter and sugar as snacks. had the soft boiled egg over torn toast, too.

my dad used to eat mustard and sardines on saltines so i would, too. bleah!

lots of casseroles with cream of mushroom soup and plenty of jello, though the fancy jello salads were for special occasions like thanksgiving, christmas, church dinners.

my girls love mayonnaise sandwiches, but it's organic omega 3 mayo and whole grain bread. they also love ketchup on their scrambled eggs and i eat em that way now, too. we're outta ketchup right now, too, darnit.


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

My sister used to dump lots of different kinds of cold cereal into one bowl and eat it with milk.

My mother used to add a little of all the different sodas into one cup (think running the cup down the side of the fountain machine) I think she called it a graveyard.

My sister also liked to eat ready made frosting out of the can on prepackaged graham cracker sticks...


----------



## Red (Feb 6, 2002)

Uh, dove, my father WAS married three times. And between marriages he drove a truck up and ddown teh eastern seaboard. Do ya know, fer sure, about your parentage???









Dad was in WW2, the Big One. ( I know, I'm the only one who remembers Archie Bunker, but then it's just a private joke.)

Ok, now some of you are naming htings that I consider.....normal! Rice, with milk and sugar? It's like rice pudding for cheaters and I still make it for myself. I never though of it as unusual!

And sardines of saltines, with mustard, or oil, or whatever. I used to eat sardine sandwiches! (we only ate the oily ones!)

Ok, Sweet and Sour Beef tongue? UGH! Even the thought of raisins isn't going to help that one!

New thread....weird things we feed OUR kids. I've thought of a few!


----------



## Owen'nZoe (Sep 7, 2005)

Quote:

Ok, Sweet and Sour Beef tongue? UGH! Even the thought of raisins isn't going to help that one!
Oh believe me, the raisins only made it worse!


----------



## Apryl Srissa (Oct 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robin926*
I put ketchup on my scrambled eggs.

I thought I was the only one who did this? I like it on cold mac and cheese too. It used to gross dh out, not he adds it to mac too.

I think my weirdest childhood food maybe bologna and BBQ chip sandwiches, on white bread, with mayo. Yum









We also did hotdog sandwiches, and spam (ok, only at my dad's my mom woulda been horrified). And I'll never forget the stuff my step grandparents used to eat. Pigs feet, pickled herring, head cheese. But the worst was the duck blood soup. We spent a whole day hearing childhood stories of hunting a certain kind of duck and all these icky details. Then at dinner, they said, oh we just use red colored veggies now, we don't make it the original way. No matter how many beets I saw in that bowl, I just just not convinced that it was safe to eat, ewwww.

This thread is bringing back so many memories, maybe I'll go make some cinnamon sugar toast (on white bread of course) for me and my oldest


----------



## zavierchick (May 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alaskanteach*

My sister also liked to eat ready made frosting out of the can on prepackaged graham cracker sticks...

DH was reading this thread with me and throwing out things he remembered...this was one of them! along with cream cheese and red onions sliced on rye bread and broiled, and kidney bean and onion salad. oh, and chedder cheese slices on apple pie, and sour cream on apple strudel... not too wierd, just very foreign to me...my mom's idea of an exotic meal was when she would make "mexican" food- plain ground beef, Old El Paso taco shells, chopped tomatoes, lettuce and plain shredded chedder cheese...if she was particularly wild we might have a jar of salsa, like Pace, from the store!







I had never had a taste of green chili until I was in college- and I thought all italian food was red sauce of some sort, with meat of some sort, over spaghetti noodles!









for me, i never ate them but i remember a friend from elementary school who always had those vienna sausages in the little cans









-scrambled eggs with ketchup (to this day I really don't like ketchup much)
-sauerkraut and sausage, always served with mashed potatoes, and you use the sauerkraut "juice" to wet down the potatoes
-"runny eggs" at my grammy's for breakfast- super over easy, then sliced into a bunch of little pieces so you could use the whites to sop up the yolks a little- ICK!
-she also had the can of bacon grease (from Louisiana originally!







) above the stove, it was a metal container that had a strainer top to it to get the big chunks out, and then said "GREASE" on the side...mmmmmm







bottom layer a year old? I'm betting closer to 5- I know she cleaned it out about 3 times when I was growing up (so, in like 18 YEARS!!!







uke )

my brother did the mixing drinks thing- went down the line anytime we were at a place that let you fill your own soda cups- it would always end up this odd greeny-brown

i definitely remember funky salads...the jello with cottage cheese, or carrots, or fruit cocktail, where all the fruits have been canned together for so long you can't really tell the peaches from the pears or pineapple- and we all fought over the cherries









cottage cheese, marshmallows and pineapple with whipped cream and coconut- WAY too many textures for me









my other little brother went through a phase of putting italian dressing (the very generic Kraft kind) on EVERYTHING- salads, of course, but also pasta, mashed potatoes, any meats, in his soup, etc


----------

